# stacking boats for long trips?



## salmonjammer (Dec 14, 2011)

*stacking*

We have went as high as three stacked. Bottom and top boat had frame, middle one didn't. Smaller boat in middle that fit between oar towers. Worked OK. Biggest issue is boats losing, gaining air, straps come lose, or get VERY tight. Nice to have boats inflated at launch, though. We tied each boat seperately to trailer, but still had issues with top boat. Used a little carpet between where we thought wear would be an issue. Just two boats shouldn't be too as bad.


----------



## Pro Leisure (Sep 19, 2011)

Two boats is no problem, but like salmonjammer mentioned, the pressure of the ups and downs is pretty important to monitor. Two boats is pretty standard operation for my group.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

We hauled my friend's raft and my Cat, inflated and stacked, from Utah to Oregon for a Rogue trip with no problems. As the others have said.....watch your pressure and check straps frequently.


----------



## lcscmllr (Sep 23, 2010)

I did some work with a company and we stacked 4 fully inflated 16' NRS rafts. If the frames are small, you can lay them out and strap them all down on the top raft, or collapse them and put the pieces and gear in the bottom two boats. What I found interesting is that we only strapped the top boat to the trailer, and simply ran the lines through the D rings on the bottom 3 boats, without any loops. This was somehow better for the boats, the were old river dudes so I trust they know whats up, but I don't remember the reasoning.


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

I do 3 all the time. I hate to say this out loud, but I just put pfds over the our towers of the lower boats. Never had any issues.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Idahofloater - Wrap the towers with old towels instead. Save the pfds.


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

David L said:


> Idahofloater - Wrap the towers with old towels instead. Save the pfds.


 
Sweetness!


----------



## laterwagged (Sep 29, 2011)

David L said:


> Idahofloater - Wrap the towers with old towels instead. Save the pfds.


Beer Coozies!


----------



## JC5921 (Apr 27, 2012)

I would just bring them deflated especially since Lodore has power at the boat ramp. If you were coming from Vernal or Craig might be a different story.


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

laterwagged said:


> Beer Coozies!


What if I messed up coozie? I mean good beer is a priority.


----------



## Pro Leisure (Sep 19, 2011)

idahofloater said:


> What if I messed up coozie? I mean good beer is a priority.


 
and if you need the coozie in transit your definately SOL...

just take them off, 10 seconds a piece, not too hard


----------



## kikii875 (Oct 25, 2010)

I have wondered about this. Do those of you who stack boats for transport have all your gear in them? Is there an issue with wear on the boats if they are loaded with gear?


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

kikii875 said:


> I have wondered about this. Do those of you who stack boats for transport have all your gear in them? Is there an issue with wear on the boats if they are loaded with gear?


 
No. I don't gear up the boats. Usually all my gear is in the back of the truck.


----------



## Pro Leisure (Sep 19, 2011)

kikii875 said:


> I have wondered about this. Do those of you who stack boats for transport have all your gear in them? Is there an issue with wear on the boats if they are loaded with gear?


 
I've put minimal amounts of gear in boats that are stacked like dry bags and lighter stuff. On occasion water jugs and such, but in the drop bags of the boats. Theres not much wear and tear with that option. My friend that usually hauls the load has a trailer with space in the bottom for tons of gear, so thats where we put a lot of the ammo cans ect. As long as there is nothing sticking up too far out of the bottom boat, there isn't much worry of wear and tear. And make sure everything you put in the top boat is secured with straps so it doesn't bounce out.


----------



## ccombs (Mar 17, 2004)

I put an old pair of shoes over the towers when we transport stacked boats with frames. Tie the laces to the frame and they dont fall off.


----------



## lll100 (May 11, 2011)

WE stack two fully loaded boats for our 4-5 hr drive to the put-in for a 4 day float. Bottom boat has a PRO grand canyon style frame that is fully decked. We pack the lower boat then throw on the upper boat and load it. At put-in, float the 2 boats then kick the top boat off. Last put-in was 24 minutes on the ramp to launch 4 boats. No wear issues for either boat. We have well over a 3,000 miles of trailering this way.


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

OK, lll100, did you just bust a spring on a trailer and burn a hole in your avon??? Humm, maybe 2 fully loaded boats over 1000's of miles just might cause some damage.. Just a thought.

Link to your post here on the buzz


----------



## lll100 (May 11, 2011)

TRUE. Not my trailer and thankfully not my boat, but yes the 3000 miles caught up to us. New springs are being installed on both trailers currently, 3500# springs with plastic bushings. The trailer in question has a metal fender that acts as the decking above the tire, bad design. My trailer has a full wood deck and would not have caused the rupture. Nothings perfect. Most amazing part of the spring failure was my brothers in the middle of the road fix. Two short 2x4 blocks and four straps. It held together for a 250 mile trip home with both loaded boats on it including 12 rough miles of gravel and construction. A little advice, check your springs after the shuttle. The springs always bust when unloaded.


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

lll100 said:


> TRUE. Not my trailer and thankfully not my boat, but yes the 3000 miles caught up to us. New springs are being installed on both trailers currently, 3500# springs with plastic bushings. The trailer in question has a metal fender that acts as the decking above the tire, bad design. My trailer has a full wood deck and would not have caused the rupture. Nothings perfect. Most amazing part of the spring failure was my brothers in the middle of the road fix. Two short 2x4 blocks and four straps. It held together for a 250 mile trip home with both loaded boats on it including 12 rough miles of gravel and construction. A little advice, check your springs after the shuttle. The springs always bust when unloaded.


Nice fix! Straps always amaze me. Good tip on checking springs. Grease them wheel barrings too. I avoid staking loaded boats because of the top heavy load. It causes more stress and sway.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Two other issues are wind load of a double/triple stack at 70 mph and 
putting the rubber out exposed to road debris for 3000 miles. For long trips I would rather drive 80 mph with my cat rolled inside the truck and spend an extra 30 minutes on the ramp. And yes, I can fully rig for a day trip in 30 minutes (one hour for a multi-day). 

And amazing strap repair!


----------



## kikii875 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank for the info on loading the stacked boats. I might try it on the next trip. I have a large tarp that I use to burrito wrap the load. It is big enough to still cover everything with two boats inflated and since my trailer is rated at 12k the biggest concern would be to repack the bearings before the trip. And getting a set of helper springs for my Tundra, because ... damn it sinks low.


----------



## Aerocam (Jul 11, 2011)

This is how we stacked em back in the early 90's... admittedly it was only a 40 minute drive.


----------



## Dennis8 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Like a glove*

From Flag to Lodore


----------



## jpbay (Jun 10, 2010)

Aerocam said:


> This is how we stacked em back in the early 90's... admittedly it was only a 40 minute drive.


 Very nice stack! Day trips?


----------



## Bryan (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice stack Aerocam. 
Thanks all for your input. 
We have decided to take separate trailers. 
To make things easy at the put in and takeout. I have used the over the oar tower before w shirt distances w good success. 
Thanks again


----------



## JC5921 (Apr 27, 2012)

Dennis8 said:


> From Flag to Lodore


I always found dorys are easier to transport deflated


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

If you're considering taking the oar towers off and you use set screws, remember that every time you crank that set screw back in, it drills it's hole a little deeper. Do this enough times and you'll be replacing the siderails on your frame.

Also, soup cans would probably work well on the oarlocks to prevent wear to the upper boat. The soup cans are also a must on the upper boat if you cover the boats with a tarp while it's parked outside the motel - they keep the oarlocks from punching holes in the tarp. 

have a good trip!

-AH


----------



## Aerocam (Jul 11, 2011)

jpbay said:


> Very nice stack! Day trips?


 
Yep, They were day trips on the Tully river, NE Queensland Australia.


----------

